# Calm water???



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

So my betta plays in the current her little filter makes for hours on end...now from what I read, I thought bettas don't like high filtration or the strong current...I know she's not stuck in it, she's a powerful swimmer and can get out of the current no problem...does anyone else experience this? maybe Ruby is just an odd girl, hahaha


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

some like it alot dont, i have a couple that like it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Every betta is different. Some like it and some don't.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

My Sister's fish LOVES the filter. He swims behind it (plenty of room for him) and he swims against the current all the time, and can get out fine, so your Ruby isn't alone. Pretty Ironic, on my part, because I have a horse named Ruby :3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I used to have an aunt named Ruby. lol


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Mine likes it too. He's always swimming through it. It's strong too, it pushes him almost all the way to the bottom of my 16 gallon tall, which is pretty far. I love how different they all are. Some are laid back, some are daredevils!


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Yay! Ruby isn't alone in her wild ways! Glad I got some reassurance from you guys!


----------



## elizmiller06 (Nov 11, 2009)

My new Crowntail ..I have yet to name, him is always playing in his bubble wall he loves it..My last Betta played in it as well. My cat's love to watch him, LOL

New here what is MTS???


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Multiple tank syndrome. lol


----------



## elizmiller06 (Nov 11, 2009)

LOL thanks...if I had the room in my tiny place I'd have it to


----------

